# POST PIX OF YOUR POOCH!



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

here's my little snugglebunny her name is Selena she has a brother named Pogo hes the black one in the picture and she has a new baby sister named Darhling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry about the very small pictures of Darhling thoes pix were taken from my Sidekick II and i had my pix size on small.. and the one pix of pogo and selena is with my sidekick aswell

 i <3 Cheewawas


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 10, 2005)

awwwww!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they are too cute!


----------



## niecypiecy (Jun 10, 2005)

My little guy Riley:


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 10, 2005)

hahaha the first picture's hilarious. she's a teacup yorkie


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 10, 2005)

All of your puppies are soooooooooooo cute i cant stand it! Tose three kinds are like 3 of my fav kinds. I have a yorkie whom is an old man now but i love him none the less he is seriously like my brother if he dies i will now know what to do. And my grandma used to have a schnousier (sp?) love them! and chiwawa's are just cute. haha. 

I really really want a teacup yorkie. I almost got one for my birthday but they are like 1500 dollars. mine (the one i have already) was free i didnt know they cost so much!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 10, 2005)

here are my little boogers.. the lights of my life


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_My little guy Riley:




















_

 
i just want to eat em up soo precious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 11, 2005)

I want a wawa SOOOO BAD! But my boyfriend and I have two huge boxer mixes so I'm scared she would get gobbled up!


----------



## black mamba (Jul 13, 2005)

This is Stinky Mia, she'll be having her first litter at the end of the month.





I have a male Boston named Marcellus but I don't really have a good pic of him and my sweet Papillion Happy was hit by a car and killed in May and I am still very sad about that.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

Darhling is sooo cute...i LOVE chihuahuas!! anywhooo here is a sort of two-in-one pic of my fiance and my pit Coby the Cobra Killer. lol She thinks shes human lol.


----------



## CaliKris (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystaL* 
_FoXeE!!  My 2 yr old Welsh Corgi <3












_

 
Awww look its the SPOILED brat!!!! She is so cute!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

this is me and my girl:


----------



## vintagedoll (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey everyone, im new to this forum. So this is my first post hehe.
I love dogs, there the best companions, soo cute & cuddly.
Here's my Jack Russell. This was wen he was a baby. His 1 yr old now. I cnt find recent pics though.





His name is Cocoa. His absoutely adorable and so playful. My little buba. lol.


----------



## VaJenna (Jul 18, 2005)

i took new pics of molly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















i love my baby.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 31, 2005)

This is Pucci 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1862

and this is Simba
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1864 


and one for fun
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1863


----------



## melony (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Cinnamon, she is chihuahua and terrier mix and a complete brat.


----------



## user4 (Aug 5, 2005)

omg, they are all so cute......

my pomeranian......





my chihuahua... (sp???)


----------



## breathless (Aug 6, 2005)

i have tons of animals. but, the only picture i have on my boyfriends comeputer is ... none. i have a picture on my myspace profile though. its the best i can do for now.
his name is buddy and he's a toy poodle.


----------



## valley (Aug 13, 2005)

lol, so this is our dog.  She's a sled dog that we rescued from the dog camps out of town, so now she's just our big puppy.  I figured it'd be 
kinda funny to post her pic with all these cute little doggies....ah yes; she's cute.  But, not so little.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 13, 2005)

wow. that sled dog (huskie?) is beautiful. those are my favorite dogs of the 'big dog' breed. hands down. I wanna hug it. haha


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here's my doggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He's still a puppy though, he will be much bigger!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 22, 2005)

*This is my Bichon Yorkie, Dakota*


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 22, 2005)

*My only girl dog, Paris!*


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 22, 2005)

*Mr. Coco Chanel. He's a cockapoo*


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 22, 2005)

*The funniest dog in the world, Jules my min pin*


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 22, 2005)

*Lastly, Bruiser my Chihuahua*


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2005)

This is my baby girl Gem.
I loves her <3


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 23, 2005)

*My puppy rocker!!!*

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=58448&imag  eID=153603443&Mytoken=20050823111822

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=58448&imag  eID=147767826&Mytoken=20050823111822


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 23, 2005)

*Here's mine....*






My little rats, I love them to death...
The Black and White is Oreo, Spike is the buff colored and Dixie is my little girl, white with red spots. They just turned 2 last week. They are all from the same liter and a hand full....


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 23, 2005)

this is Lola.....well.....we have a lot of names for her....her original name is Lola, but we call her Lola B., Lola Bean, Bean, Beaner, Jelly Bean, Ms. Bean, etc. etc...........she was bought for me by my boyfriend after my last dog Lilly died but she has become my whole family's baby........so here she is.....

                                          ~~Baby Bean~~






these are from our trip to Pennsylvania.......

just a little frightened......





sleepy Bean.....










feelin' a bit drowzy.....





on the way home....





look at that booty!!





she has a bit of an identity crisis....she thinks she's a cat.....





sourface!





jumping Bean....










and her first grooming........


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh she is so cute, your little Lola, dogs are the best to have, they always make you happy and smile


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_Oh she is so cute, your little Lola, dogs are the best to have, they always make you happy and smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you......yes I love her dearly......


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 23, 2005)

aww these dogs are all so cute. I wish I had one =(


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *valley* 
_lol, so this is our dog.  She's a sled dog that we rescued from the dog camps out of town, so now she's just our big puppy.  I figured it'd be 
kinda funny to post her pic with all these cute little doggies....ah yes; she's cute.  But, not so little.









_

 
Awww she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Aug 25, 2005)

caesar!...hes a year and hes huge lol....
and i think i posted this before but whateva! i love him! lol


----------

